

Ash HN: Entry level jobs for graduates? - gizmodo59

In almost all of the job board I can only see jobs that has a cap of certain years of experience. Is there any place where I can see jobs for entry level graduates?
======
sharemywin
usually the university you graduated from has some kind of placement office.
It's competitive but it's an option. For My first programming jobs I worked
for small businesses for like $10-$12/hr just to get some experience. Then
worked for a consulting company for competivite salary.

